# Picking Up New 210Rs In Mi On Wed.



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have finally done it, i called Marcie and she quoted me a price that i still dont believe but she faxed the paper work and it is for real. the latest 210rs with elect slide and elect awning, i still am in shock on the price, cant wait to pick it up on wed. will post pic's when i get it home.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

danny285 said:


> I have finally done it, i called Marcie and she quoted me a price that i still dont believe but she faxed the paper work and it is for real. the latest 210rs with elect slide and elect awning, i still am in shock on the price, cant wait to pick it up on wed. will post pic's when i get it home.


Congrats!!!

Plan on spending the night in their lot. It is free and you will get time to really go over the unit and find issue that they can quickly fix the next day.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Just got home from Lakeshore in Mi, had a quick turnaround, 210RS is nice but small, elect slide works great and seems to be very solid without and external supports, dont know how they did it but it works, it pulls harder than i had imagined it would but got it home. Will add pictures when i learn how.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

1st try with pics


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

danny285 said:


> 1st try with pics


Here ya go....


----------

